# Looks familiar



## fordmike65 (Jul 9, 2013)

Wasn't this just on ebay or possibly posted here? Maybe I'm wrong. I usually am...

http://sandiego.craigslist.org/csd/bik/3921617115.html


----------



## Bicycle Belle (Jul 9, 2013)

Umm..yeah.
I posted it because I was shocked at how much it sold for on Ebay. It went for nearly $1000 and imo not worth more than $200-300 tops. Now the situation appears even more ridiculous with that ad.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jul 9, 2013)

Curiously he stutters when he types, and when did we hit WW11? I only seem to remember 2 world wars...


----------



## Bicycle Belle (Jul 9, 2013)

Total scam and total complete freaking liar! Although the bike seemed to have sold on Ebay for $960 (which was always ridiculous to me) I see that the bike is for sale on San Diego CL, yet it says the bike is in Independence Kansas. Lo and behold, the ebay seller himself is from Independence Kansas. Soooooo Scooby Gang, we can conclude that it never really sold on ebay and he just had a shill bidder. What a loser.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 9, 2013)

Now I remember! This was the bike from the future! Pre World War 11!


----------



## Monark52 (Jul 9, 2013)

And he would have got away with it if it wasn't for you meddling Cabers!!


----------



## bikewhorder (Jul 9, 2013)

Monark52 said:


> And he would have got away with it if it wasn't for you meddling Cabers!!




LOL! That makes much more sense, I was pretty blown away by the sale price of that bike.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Jul 9, 2013)

Monark52 said:


> And he would have got away with it if it wasn't for you meddling Cabers!!




Hahahaheeehooo... Yeah he is willing to pay $300 for shipping??


----------



## Saving Tempest (Jul 9, 2013)

He really must be SICK of it now...I just wanted the fender skirts.


----------



## bricycle (Jul 9, 2013)

Why is the bike so nice, and the badge is sucksville????


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 9, 2013)

bricycle said:


> Why is the bike so nice, and the badge is sucksville????




Because its ALL ORIGINAL Bri! All original except for new spokes!


----------



## zappa2000 (Jul 9, 2013)

Could it be someone who bought it and tries to flip it - good luck, btw? I've seen guys using pictures from my Ebay listings when they try to re-sell them somewhere else.


----------



## looneymatthew (Jul 10, 2013)

*all orig?*

except the spokes and the paint . there is paint on the headbadge and whats up with the elgin logo on the tank?




zappa2000 said:


> Could it be someone who bought it and tries to flip it - good luck, btw? I've seen guys using pictures from my Ebay listings when they try to re-sell them somewhere else.


----------

